# Milk Can: Are they safe to use?



## Kradman1 (Oct 11, 2010)

I was given several 10 ~ 12 gallons stainless steel milk cans approx. 30 years old. Can I use them to store my wine if I find a way to steal the cap air tight? 

Thanks


----------



## jet (Oct 11, 2010)

Antique stainless steel, isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2010)

Simple answer.. No.
It is not airtight


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 12, 2010)

If you can find a way to seal them, I don't see why not. One downside is that you can't see through them like you can with a glass carboy.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 12, 2010)

IMO, Stainless Steel is far better than glass. Easier to clean and also will not shatter if you bump it to hard. If you find a way to seal them, it will be well worth it. I would recommend that you give it a serious cleaning (perhaps use PBW?)


----------



## jet (Oct 12, 2010)

JohnT said:


> ...
> Easier to clean...


Why do you say that?


----------



## robie (Oct 12, 2010)

Like Tom wrote, they are not air tight. I guess they could be used for fermentation vessels, but they would be hard to work with - smaller opening and difficult to close well enough to keep bugs out
I can't imagine how else they could be used, unless you can figure out how to completely seal them air tight.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 12, 2010)

jet said:


> Why do you say that?



I am assuming that the cans have wider openings at the top (than glass jugs). I just got rid of a whole bunch of demijohns (switched to SS VC Tanks) because they are such a pain to clean. The tanks are much easier!

I am also assuming that he can figure a way to seal them. I would think that he could figure some way of doing this. Assuming that the opening id large enough, perhaps he could look into using a small VC tank lid, tube, and pump.

In either case, if he does figure a way to seal them, I would also recommend that he drill a hole in the lid to accept a stopper and fermentation trap to release any prussure that might build up in the tank over time.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah - i have seen those lids advertised with the adjustable volume SS tanks. You can set the lid where you need - it has a SS lid, tube that fills with air i guess to form the air tight fit.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 12, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Yeah - i have seen those lids advertised with the adjustable volume SS tanks. You can set the lid where you need - it has a SS lid, tube that fills with air i guess to form the air tight fit.



Have nine of them. They work great. No need to "fill to the top". They make the volume of the tank adjustable.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 12, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Have nine of them. They work great. No need to "fill to the top". They make the volume of the tank adjustable.



Yeah - i would love to get a few of those - they look pretty dang cool!!!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 12, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Yeah - i would love to get a few of those - they look pretty dang cool!!!



Only downer is if you should poke a hole in the tube.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 12, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Only downer is if you should poke a hole in the tube.





Yeah i could see that being a problem.


----------



## jet (Oct 12, 2010)

JohnT said:


> I am assuming that the cans have wider openings at the top (than glass jugs). I just got rid of a whole bunch of demijohns (switched to SS VC Tanks) because they are such a pain to clean. The tanks are much easier!
> ...



I see, so it has more to do with the shape than the material itself.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 12, 2010)

You could always use them as primary fermenters, then they wouldn't need to be sealed air tight. I just use a towel over mine.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 13, 2010)

jet said:


> I see, so it has more to do with the shape than the material itself.



Yes, 

With a tank, I can just lay it on it's side, Hose it out, Sanitize it, and I am good to go. This is a heck of a lot less work than cleaning "who knows how many" demijohns. 

Another obvious advantage is when you want to do a lot of wine, but only have limited space. A 300l tank takes up the same floor space as 1 54l demijohn, but holds 5+ demijohn's worth of wine. 

Once you go tanks, you will NEVER go back!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 13, 2010)

I doubt a lid is available for the milk cans since they are only 6-8 inches wide if I recall correctly. I'm not sure the stainless steel would be a good type for wine use either. It certainly isn't 304 stainless. 

You could try to fill the can and then use a bunch of saran wrap over it to seal. Not sure how well it would work.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 13, 2010)

I would think that it is. Milk is very high in acid (just like wine)


----------

